# Average weight of weight weenie rider?



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

I was curious to know the average weight of a weight weenie rider. It's hard to imagine a 200 plus pound rider named Joe to go to extreme lengths to shave off a few grams.


----------



## Wherebob (Mar 29, 2006)

Do you mean you want to know what we all are on average weigh?

I'm 6ft, 170 - 175lbs depending on the time of year and how much I have been riding.


----------



## dougal.s (Mar 13, 2006)

5ft 8". 128lbs.


----------



## Chester (Jan 15, 2004)

*Hey tubby........stop "Supersizing" your fries*



dougal.s said:


> 5ft 8". 128lbs.


You fat slob................5ft 8" 127 lbs here

Do we have an advantage on climbs or what


----------



## cmh_bikepunk (Sep 20, 2005)

6' 0"...145-150


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

*Tub-o-lards y'all are...*



Chester said:


> You fat slob................5ft 8" 127 here
> 
> Do we have an advantage on climbs or what


5'5", 121 lbs here.... hehe.... i couldn't justify the amount of time and money i spend reducing the grams on my bike if i was 5'5" and 200 lbs...


----------



## superlightracer (Feb 11, 2004)

5'8 . 165lbs... my definition of light bike is a tad heavier than some of you fly weights.


----------



## Steveorocks (May 30, 2004)

I'm 220 with a 21.5 lbs Yeti ASR


----------



## JmZ (Jan 10, 2004)

Steveorocks said:


> I'm 220 with a 21.5 lbs Yeti ASR


I'm 6'0" 200lbs with a 25 pound Ventana El Fuego. It isn't that tough to justify. It's a bike that is easier to climb on, a bike that is easier to flick around, and one I don't feel I have to muscle around like a moto-cross bike.

My definition of Weight Weenie and final result may not end up looking the same if I was 5'2" and 120 pounds, but my kit is still quite a bit less than a 'standard' XT kit. Pretty good standard for a 'good' if not exceptional weight wise group. If I weighed less I could probably use lighter weight counterparts, but I'm comfortable on the stuff that is going to be under me when I ride.

Plus if I eat an extra twinkie... the bike weight stays the same... even if my own weight does not.

If it doesn't work for you... great, fine, but this works for me and that's all I care about. 

JmZ


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

5' 7" and 162lbs.

I need to get back in "real shape" and drop 10-12lbs.
Lightest I have been since I was 20yrs old in 142lbs (did my first Triathlon). Too skinny for me and I look like I am sick.

Good to go and strong @ 155lbs!


----------



## Max (Jan 13, 2004)

1,74 m and 64 kg


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

6'1", 175 lbs


----------



## BadHabit (Jan 12, 2004)

5'10" now (sigh) and 150 lbs always; 21 lb mg ht.


----------



## eurorider (Feb 15, 2004)

6'3" 158 lb


----------



## protocol_droid (Jul 7, 2004)

5'11'' 175lbs. on a 20lb FS blur XC. No problems yet.


----------



## Axis II (May 10, 2004)

5'11" 175 or so now. 165 is/has been my average "race weight" after the season heats up and I've got more miles in. I'll definitely be at that weight for Chequamegan in Sept.


----------



## Chester (Jan 15, 2004)

*If your BMI is under 20.0 then only focus on the bike*



fanghasyou said:


> I was curious to know the average weight of a weight weenie rider. It's hard to imagine a 200 plus pound rider named Joe to go to extreme lengths to shave off a few grams.


Typical BMI calcualtor

http://nhlbisupport.com/bmi/

Rule of thumb from Professor U.O'beece PhD, Michigan State Dept of Physiology

If your BMI is 20.0 or under then your entire focus should be on the bike.
If your BMI is 25.0 or over, then your entire focus should be on your body weight.


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

5'11", 130#. Rocking a 18.5# HT. That's a 18.1 BMI.


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

Chester said:


> If your BMI is 20.0 or under then your entire focus should be on the bike.
> If your BMI is 25.0 or over, then your entire focus should be on your body weight.


Sweet!

My BMI is neither <= 20 or >= 25.....

So that means my entire focus should be on upgrading bike parts! I knew there was an explanation!


----------



## Wherebob (Mar 29, 2006)

Chester said:


> Typical BMI calcualtor
> 
> http://nhlbisupport.com/bmi/
> 
> ...


I come in at 23.1 BMI right in the middle............ guess I don't need to worry about either, LOL
I was told but I don't know for sure that my Cannondale F400 weighs 23lbs. I know my C'Dale SM1000 is lighter than the F400 just by feel.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

*BMI does not work for Athletes!*

BMI is stupid for any athletes or fit people to use.

If you use my BMI when I was in my best shape of 157lbs and 4.2% BF is way too high. 

My biggest "fit" build was 178lbs at 6.3% BF and that would say I am a fat pig!

BMI works only for the "Average Joe" that is not fit or lifts weights.

I can't imagine what a buddy that was 5'10" and 242lbs! 

BTW: I ride a 19.42lb HT w/ Discs and a 13.71lb Roadie! :thumbsup:


----------



## bigfish (Nov 16, 2005)

5`8'' 124lbs 
BMI 18.9


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

5ft 11.5" at 163lbs.


----------



## mtbdcd (Mar 23, 2005)

6' 165lbs


----------



## TheOldMan (Jun 15, 2004)

5'10" -- 130# -- "normal" weight would be 145-150 -- keep it low for racing.


----------



## Chester (Jan 15, 2004)

*Oh, you'd better hit the veggies big time*



DIRT BOY said:


> BMI is stupid for any athletes or fit people to use.
> 
> If you use my BMI when I was in my best shape of 157lbs and 4.2% BF is way too high.
> 
> ...


Hey, we got some guys on this forum checking in with BMI's under 19.0 and I'm starting to feel fat.

But at your ideal at 5 ft 7" and 155 pounds is a BMI of 24.3.......between 20.0 and 25.0

So according to Professor U. O'Beece PhD, you have to do both......drop weight and get those bikes slimed down..........
Drop that HT below 19.0 pounds and the road bike below 13.0..... while at the same time concentrating on eating mainly carrots, lettuce, and wheat bran...


----------



## Chester (Jan 15, 2004)

*Hope I don't see you on a climb.....*



TheOldMan said:


> 5'10" -- 130# -- "normal" weight would be 145-150 -- keep it low for racing.


Hmmm........At 5' 8" and 127, I'd have to drop down to 123 to have the same BMI as you at 18.7

I'm 56 and get kind of scared to go much lower than I am.

Is your normal "off season--non-racing" riding weight 145 to 150 ?
Seems like a huge drop to 130 lbs. 
If I get more than 10 pounds above 127, I find I'd have a big gut (by my standards)
Seems like if I gained 10 pounds, at least 6 of those pounds would go right to my stomach.


----------



## bike_freak (Dec 24, 2003)

5'7" and 128lbs. My roadie weighs 9.2kg (the wheels weigh 2.35kg.. yes.. they need replacing), MTB race dually is 10.9kg and hardtail is 10.3kg (soon to be a SS).


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Hmm, seems like the majority of people are between 130 and 170 lbs. I'm 6 ft and about 160 lbs and my bike probably weighs around 26 lbs. Yeah, that BMI thing isn't the best of ways to gauge your fitness level if your an athlete.


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

If you check the limitations information you'd see that the BMI does not work as well with athletes or those with muscular builds. Other factors need to be taken into consideration to determine health risks and being underweight can bring a good number of health risks. 

I'm five foot ten and now weigh 145 pounds with nary an ounce of fat... that makes my BMI 20.8.

Before I got back into serious cycling a few years ago I weighed 135 pounds (and was still really fit) and my physician said this was as low a weight he would have considered healthy for me... I really feel much better and very fit at 145 pounds and just needed to buy baggier pants since most of the weight gain was in my lower half.

I ride at least 25 (intense) miles a day and take in 4000-5000 calories a day to keep the engine fuelled and work towards gaining a few more pounds of muscle. I'd like to see my weight hit 160 (fit) pounds.

Oh yeah... my bike weighs a whopping 29 pounds (for now).


----------



## dot (Jan 14, 2004)

Chester said:


> Typical BMI calcualtor
> 
> http://nhlbisupport.com/bmi/
> 
> ...


I'm on the verge of 25 and this rule makes life so simple and money-saving  
I do care about weights but not so much. My FS is 25.3 lbs, the hardtail is a beater bike, I'm afraid it could be even heavier than FS


----------



## ChrisJ (Aug 15, 2005)

5'11 165lbs 23%


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

Chester said:


> while at the same time concentrating on eating mainly carrots, lettuce, and wheat bran...


Hehehe. That or have the metabloism of a 15 year old.


----------



## LowCel (Jan 16, 2004)

I'm 5' 10.5" and weigh 170 pounds. I have weight weenied myself already, I'm down from 220 pounds less than 18 months ago. My goal is 160 - 165 pounds eventually. My hardtail weighs 20.7 pounds, my dually weighs 24.2 pounds.


----------



## Ultra Magnus (Jan 13, 2004)

Max said:


> 1,74 m and 64 kg


metric snob....

(..reaches for the calculator...)

uhh, 174/2.54 = 68.5", now divide that by 12 = 5.71', now .71' * 12 = 8.2", uh, ok that makes you 5' - 8 1//2" tall.... right?

64,000 / 453.5934 = 141 lbs....

Ok, that makes sense now...


----------



## Ultra Magnus (Jan 13, 2004)

Chester said:


> Typical BMI calcualtor
> 
> http://nhlbisupport.com/bmi/
> 
> ...


Damnit! 25.9

6'2" @ 202lbs (the other day, but varies a few pounds day to day)

I can't seem to make any headway either. I'd love to be able to lose 20lbs or so but I just can't seem to keep the twinkies, cup cakes, brownies, ice cream, soda, fast food, chips, soda (wait said that one), uh, yeah.... Anyway, here's a pic of my desk at work.


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

Lowcel - It looks like we are aiming at a similar goal although we're coming at it from different directions.

Kudos on putting in so much effort to get into what must now be some pretty fine shape... I personally can't yet imagine weighing more than 155 as the only time I hit that I was grossly out of shape after having to spend a long time recuperating from illness. 

You'll surely beat me to that 160-165 goal as that's still pretty far off for me with the way my body gains weight and I have 15 to go while you only have 5-10.

I'm also at that age where gaining muscle requires just a little more work than it used to.


----------



## Kspr (Mar 4, 2004)

6'1" 160


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Wnat to make headway? Cut out all the damn soda!!!

I swore myself off fast food as of Monday! I need to lose 12 lbs by August!

Time to get my ass back in shape!


----------



## Chester (Jan 15, 2004)

*Soon you'll be able to remove your teeth for races*



bmadau said:


> Damnit! 25.9
> 
> 6'2" @ 202lbs (the other day, but varies a few pounds day to day)
> 
> I can't seem to make any headway either. I'd love to be able to lose 20lbs or so but I just can't seem to keep the twinkies, cup cakes, brownies, ice cream, soda, fast food, chips, soda (wait said that one), uh, yeah.... Anyway, here's a pic of my desk at work.


Oh, your riding weight is soon gonna be much lower soon, as you'll soon be losing all your teeth... and then you'll be able to remove your dentures prior to races.... Low weight!
Did you know that Dr. Pepper ranks as the worst soda you can drink. The only liquid I see on the chart below Dr. Pepper is battery acid...
Take a look...

http://www.dentalgentlecare.com/diet_soda.htm

Low=BAD Acid ph -- Sugar (per 12 oz)

Pure Water 7.00 (neutral) -- 0.0
Barq's 4.61 -- 10.7 tsp.
Diet Coke 3.39 -- 0.0
Mountain Dew 3.22 -- 11.0 tsp.
Gatorade 2.95 -- 3.3 tsp
Coke Classic 2.63 -- 9.3 tsp.
Pepsi 2.49 -- 9.8 tsp.
Sprite 3.42 -- 9.0
Diet 7-Up 3.67 -- 0.0
Diet Dr. Pepper 3.41 -- 0.0
Surge 3.02 -- 10.0
Gatorade 2.95 -- 3.3
Hawaiian Punch 2.82 -- 10.2

Dr. Pepper 2.92 -- 9.5
BATTERY ACID 1.00 -- 0.0
Source: Minnesota
Dental Association * The threshold pH for enamel dissolution is 5.5.


----------



## LowCel (Jan 16, 2004)

Sixty Fiver said:


> Lowcel - It looks like we are aiming at a similar goal although we're coming at it from different directions.
> 
> Kudos on putting in so much effort to get into what must now be some pretty fine shape... I personally can't yet imagine weighing more than 155 as the only time I hit that I was grossly out of shape after having to spend a long time recuperating from illness.
> 
> ...


Thank ya, I can only dream of having a problem gaining weight. That has always come pretty natural for me. I'm pretty sure the only thing that has kept me from reaching my goal has been the Chinese buffet. I love that place.


----------



## LowCel (Jan 16, 2004)

DIRT BOY said:


> I swore myself off fast food as of Monday! I need to lose 12 lbs by August!


Best move you can make. This past November made one year for me with no fast food. I feel so much better, this is my 17th month fast food free. However, in my mind pizza and chinese are not fast food, don't even try to tell me they are. I'm not listening.  A guy's gotta have something to look forward to the day after a race.


----------



## kev0153 (Sep 2, 2004)

5'10" 168 - 165

Down from 275 as of last year. I agree with cutting out sugar soda. It's all about portion control and burning more calories than you take in.


----------



## Chester (Jan 15, 2004)

*You dropped 110 pounds in one year?*



kev0153 said:


> 5'10" 168 - 165
> 
> Down from 275 as of last year. I agree with cutting out sugar soda. It's all about portion control and burning more calories than you take in.


Could you please clarify.....did you go from 275 last year to 165 now?

110 pounds in about 12 months? How did you do that? What changes in diet and how much riding per week. Just curious


----------



## kev0153 (Sep 2, 2004)

Yeah I weighed 275 at the begining of last year.

I held myself to 1500 - 1700 calories a day. No special diet, those don't work. When riding was possible I'd do 2 hours of hard riding 4-5 days a week. When on travel or if the weather was bad I'd run 4 - 6 miles every other day.

Now that I'm at the weight I want to be at I'm keeping the same level of acivity and upping my calorie intake to around 2300 - 2500. Still fine tuning. The only way to loose weight is to count every calorie that is going in your mouth and exercise. While I didn't go on a diet and I did change the things I ate. I cut out the fast food and sweets, I use it like a reward now. I eat more whole grains and I try to eat more fruit. Cut down on trans and saturated fats.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

*yah, yah....*

Trust me I know. I got back into it 5 yrs ago when I stopped competing in body building.

Try working at Hagen Daze and not eat! I gained 62lbs their in 1 1/2yrs. then I quit did a tirathlon and lost 64lbs traning for it. 
Then started to BB and stayed in great shape for 6 yrs until I became to busy as a Personal Trainer. You get to tired of being in the gym and traning people you just want a break.

Then little by litle I started to gain weight, stopped lifting weights regualry, the whole bike business took off and I need to get back into shape.

Just after my spinning classes I just need to avod the FF joints and hit the weigts 3x a week. Then I should be back to normal.

Luckliy and sadly, I only gain weight in the gut area. Nothing in the legs.
Those are still nice big, strong and ripped! 

Now that business is running smooth and I have my morning to myself while the kids is at the gradparent's house I can finally get back in shape!

I want lbe the the "hot daddy" rolleyes when the kid goes to the park or "My Gym" to compete with all the hot stay at home momies around here.

I also promised the wife I would. If she can get in shape a year after the baby, so can my lazy ass!


----------



## Ultra Magnus (Jan 13, 2004)

I knew there was a reason it tasted so damn good. Actually, I've been cutting back, but I fall off the wagon often. I try to only drink a soda when getting food from a restaurant (we don't eat out often), but since I just crave sweets, I'll substitute with something else. I'll try to drink milk instead, or OJ, but in high qty's, they are still high in calories. At least they are healthy calories, but still counterproductive for losing weight. I co-worker is inspiring me though, plus I need to read Chris Carmicheals Food for Fitness again. The co-worker has lost like 40lbs recently and eats stuff like a plain baked potato for lunch, or plain steamed broccolli.

BTW, the diet mtn dew is not mine. A different co-worked put them in my pyramid on a day that I had off as a joke. I can't drink diet drinks (blah). I'd rather get fat off the sugar that at least gives me some superficial energy than consume any artificial sweetener.

BM


----------



## kev0153 (Sep 2, 2004)

Road Biking is a better way to loose weight and get in shape for mountain biking. I was doing mostly road rides in Feb and March of this year. You can get in the target zone and stay there forever. Running was huge for my cardio, it's hard for me to get motivate to run however.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Congrats kev0153!

I had a cleint lose 213lbs and man did she look really nice after. 
Such a shame @ 18yrs old that he got that heavy. Man culprit, SODA!


----------



## kev0153 (Sep 2, 2004)

Thanks,

I wish I had done it years ago. I enjoy biking so much more now that I'm in better shape.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

OJ is full of SUGAR dude!

You wnat to lose soem weight easly and decently fast? I have an eating program for you.

it's hard to follow as it's the same boring ass food all day, but no calorires to count and you will eat 5-8x a day and over 5,000 calories and lose weight!!

It's my BB routine diet!


----------



## Chester (Jan 15, 2004)

*Impressive.....about 7 pounds a month*



kev0153 said:


> Yeah I weighed 275 at the begining of last year.
> 
> I held myself to 1500 - 1700 calories a day. No special diet, those don't work. When riding was possible I'd do 2 hours of hard riding 4-5 days a week. When on travel or if the weather was bad I'd run 4 - 6 miles every other day.
> 
> Now that I'm at the weight I want to be at I'm keeping the same level of acivity and upping my calorie intake to around 2300 - 2500. Still fine tuning. The only way to loose weight is to count every calorie that is going in your mouth and exercise. While I didn't go on a diet and I did change the things I ate. I cut out the fast food and sweets, I use it like a reward now. I eat more whole grains and I try to eat more fruit. Cut down on trans and saturated fats.


Hmmm.....thats about 6.7 pounds per month. And thats a deficit of about 770 calories per day. You know, when you put it into those terms and calculate the calories burned from cycling or running........plus those from less food, then it actually works...

I think most folks, with far less to lose than you and in whom might allow 2 to 3 years, could almost all end up losing 50 pounds. (25 months @ 2 pounds per month)
About 225 calorie deficit per day needed. Figure 100 calories from walking one mile per day along with 125 calories from just cutting out a few "bad" foods ( sodas etc) and substituting some good foods. 
All seems so simple to lose 50 pounds over a couple years with rather minimal changes.

Any thoughts on why more people can't do it? Perhaps too many are trying to do it over just a few months.


----------



## kev0153 (Sep 2, 2004)

I'm not sure. I was a fat kid/guy all my life. One day something just clicked in my head and I started down my weight loose road. 

You're right, on paper it looks easy but it's really hard for some reason in reality. I think people's busy lives are a factor. I'm lucky in that my job and life allow me the luxury of having all that free time to exercise. A lot of people don't. Eating right is hard if you don't have time as well. I was in a small town in Ohio last week and didn't have access to a kitchen, fridge or micorwave. It was nearly impossible to find something healthy to eat for breakfast. In that part of the country it's either fast food or you sit down to a plat of biscuits and gravey.

I think the excess of American Life might have something to do with it as well.


----------



## Ultra Magnus (Jan 13, 2004)

BB takes WAY more discipline than I have! I was all into it back in high school, but gave it up right after. My workout parter from then kept it up and still does it, though I haven't talked to him in a few years. Even though I'm the heaviest I've been, I'm still in the best cardio shape that I've ever been in my whole life. Three years ago I couldn't ride one stinkin' mile w/o busting a lung, making my heart burn like it was on fire, and getting dizzy/blacking out. Just six months ago I was right between 185-190. It was a busy winter, plus short days, so I let my riding slip, and when I'm not riding my eating discipling (if you can call it that) slips even worse which ended up gaining me a few lbs. I just can't help but wonder how much faster I could climb if I were 20lbs lighter. I'll make that my end goal, by around August to be down to 180-185. 

BM


----------



## eurorider (Feb 15, 2004)

mmmm... pizza and Chinese buffet:thumbsup:


----------



## Sk1nnyGuy (Dec 23, 2005)

6' 2", 150 lbs.


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

Hows 17.9 for a 5'3", 98 LB, 13 Year old?


----------



## bigdamo (Jun 11, 2004)

5' 10'' and 180lbs thats ok my bike isn't that light either.I like drinking beer and eating chips i ain't give those up thats why i took up biking!


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

5'8" and currently 125lbs. According to my Tanita scale I am at 5.4% body fat. I am aiming for 123lbs and 3-4% BF. I have a whole lot of climbing to do this summer as I am doing five hundred mile races, so I want to get rid of any part of me that isn't putting me in motion (except for a certain amount of BF, I realize I don't want to die).
Funny thing is I am riding a 22.5lb rigid ti single speed. I am not as much of a weight weenie when it come to my bike. I want everything to be ultra-reliable for the long haul. Too much time and $$$ outta my pocket to travel to a hundie to get shut down due to a mechanical.


----------



## Max (Jan 13, 2004)

bmadau said:


> metric snob....
> 
> (..reaches for the calculator...)
> 
> ...


lol, when will you guys finally adapt to the metric system?  all this dividing and calculating cant be no fun. And i'd rather have a "royal w/ cheese" than a "quarter pounder w/ cheese"

dont take me serious, i'm just kidding around


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Sorry but those scales are not that accurate. Also getting down to 3% BF is just about impossible for most people without drugs and 4% would very very hard without thier help. Also at 5' 8" and 125lbs, you will lack the muscle it will take to lower your body fat that low. having the muscle will help you burn more BF at rest and overall. You are what we might call "skinny fat" in the fitness industry. You look very lean, but your BF migh be higher than you think because the lack of muscle tissue.

I don't think many people realize that 5% BF is very hard and alos very low. 
At 4% BF you are in shredded condtion and very hard to keep that for more than a few days or weeks.

When I was sub 5% I kept i for about 3 weeks to compete for a show.

have your BF tested with a good trainer and calipers, or Hydrostatic BF testing in a pool for the MOST accurate testing. That's what I did.

BTW: A professional BB in 'Show Condition" will be in the 2.7-3.1% BF.
Anyhting below 2.7% I beleive is "essentail BF" (fat that surrounds your organs.) and is impposible to lose and if you did, you would probaly die.

I malways get a kick out of people who say that they are 45% BF as they don't realize how low that really is.

M&F mag claimed at one oint Terrel owens was 4% BF. Now he might be close and 5%. yes He is lean as hell with some nice muscle, but that is low as it is.


----------



## AZ-X (Feb 16, 2004)

By the way, I'm 5' 6" and 150 currently...

Hey DB,

I'm not sure if it helps this discussion, but from about 10th grade to my 1st year of college, I was consistently tested at 4% body fat by the people in our athletics dept and later by doctors and a university physical therapist when I was recovering from a torn achilles tendon. I was in excellent physical health and was playing indoor and outdoor soccer as well as running track. I actually tore the tendon playing racquetball of all things...

But at no time was I ever told that i was running ragged or underweight, in fact I was often told that i had a healthy glow about me. I had friends from Zaire and Zambia on my soccer team in high school who seemed to have even less fat than I did and they were very healthy as well. I think that genetics has something to do with whether you're considered "healthy" at a specific weight for your height, but you are right that there *are* certain averages that should be looked at as general guidelines to follow.



DIRT BOY said:


> Sorry but those scales are not that accurate. Also gettig down to 3% BF is just about impposible without drug and 4% would very very hard without thier help. Also at 5' 8" and 125lbs, you will lack the muscle it will take to lower your body fat that low. having the muscle will help you burn more BF at rest and overall. You are what we might call "skinny fat" in the fitness industry. You look very lean, but your BF migh be higher than you think because the lack of muscle tissue.
> 
> I don't think many people realize that 5% BF is very hard and alos very low.
> At 4% BF you are in shredded condtion and very hard to keep that for more than a few days or weeks..


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Yes, that might be the case and 4% is obtainable and can be kept depending alot on genetics. Yes your are probaly genetically gifted to keep lower body fat due you your orgin.(?) Did I put that PI enough?
You can be 4% and be very healthy! 
I was fine and very healty between 4-5% during my physicals and blood work that i was doing while dieting. But I had to maintain a good amount of muscle at the same time which did help me.

I am just trying to mention that 4% is very low and people are ofetn suprised to fin out what they really are when tested properly. 

95% of males can have a nice "sixpack" when the BF is around 8%.
Again it depends on the individual.


----------



## CulBaire (Jan 18, 2004)

I am 181lbs. pretty heavy for a weight weenie, in comparison to a lot of other weight weenies. However this is quiet light for me, as I am pretty well built (hockey player style), at least in recent years. 

Last September I weighted a whopping 213lbs, I saw myself in a photo with my girlfriend of many years, and didn't like how I saw myself. So after miles on the bike, and trying to calorie count, I am now down to a low of 179lbs to 181lbs. I consider it quiet an achievement given my very poor diet. 

Not as great as some but 33lbs is a significant loss. Now I am focusing on loosing body fat and muscle building. I hit the gym twice a week in addition to all my riding, riding is good but nothing beats that feeling of the day after being at the gym  I race endurance stuff, and looknig at getting into Tri / Adventure racing off season so extra body strength is helpful... Good for lugging bikes / bike bags around airports too


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

I have read all about the acuracies of the electrical impedance scales. Just so you have some background I was tested in college during cross country season at just over 3%. I am not planning on maintaining that weight for a length of time BTW.

"Anyhting below 3.7% I beleive is "essentail BF" (fat that surrounds your organs.) and is impposible to lose and if you did, you would probaly die."

People "live" well below that in extreme survival conditions. No, I am not looking to just survive, but you can live below that.

You also make quite a few judgements based on just my height and weight. Doesn't seem like enough info to draw your conclusions.

"Some cyclists are already at 4-5% body fat (for men), and in this case the only improvements they can make to their climbing is by increasing their threshold and MS power. It is dangerous for a cyclist to try loose weight at a low body fat percentage." 

I am thinking that be in the 4-5% range before my first 100 miler, and assuming I have proper intake I would think I would end up in the 3-4% by the need of the race. I have no intentions of holding that as I know it is not a healthy place to be.


----------



## AZ-X (Feb 16, 2004)

I agree with you completely, and I'll add that age and metabolism will also come into play because I'm still healthy, but I am probably in the 10-12% range now at least. Hopefully I'll 
lower that again--as well as increase muscle mass again--this summer, but I'm almost positive I'll never get down into the 4% range again in my lifetime and that's probably a good thing condsidering that my metabolism _has_ slowed down as I've gotten older...



DIRT BOY said:


> Yes, that might be the case and 4% is obtainable and can be kept depending alot on genetics. Yes your are probaly genetically gifted to keep lower body fat due you your orgin.(?) Did I put that PI enough?
> You can be 4% and be very healthy!
> I was fine and very healty between 4-5% during my physicals and blood work that i was doing while dieting. But I had to maintain a good amount of muscle at the same time which did help me.
> 
> ...


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Ok. You are a lucky one. What type of testing was it? I am just a little suprised on the number, that all espically for someone at your height and weight probaly says that you don't carry alot of muscle. again if you were tested properly than great and congrats!
I just hear these BF numbers being thrown around like it no big deal. i don't think people realize how low 4% BF is. 

wehn I was tested you count count the muscle striations in my ass I was so lean. 4% is very low and usally obtained with low intesity cardio, strict dieting and the help of weight losss drugs for most (caffine, ephedra/epherdine, clembuterol, nicotiene, various steriods, etc.). Again this is for most people. they are many individuals that have very high metabolisims that can do this without the aid of drugs or extreme diets.

just be weary on testing methods, who tests you and how good they are and the quality and accuracy of the calipers if these are used.

I meant to type 2.7 % on essential fat.

I have been in the Fitness Industry of 17+ yrs and have worked with many top trainers, sports doctors, nutritionists, etc.

Again not doubting YOUR numbers, but many are a little off when they talk about BF.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Yes, age as a lot to do with it along with your genetics, race, hormone levels (testostore, HGH levels, thyroid, etc.) eating habits, stress levels, family historyy and other factors.

my goal is a 5.5 -6% as this will allow me to be lean, muscular, have abs again and and no love handles. But the older I get the harder it is! My fast ass is at 10.4% right now :cryin: :mad2:

Again sooo many factors will determine who low you can go!


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

No problem. Yeah the skin on my stomach looks a little like tissue paper right now. kinda crazy. I haven't looked like this since I finished the Trans Rockies. I can't wait for the holidays!!


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Then you are pretty damn good! I call it the potato skin look. that aslo comes form dehydration sometimes as well as *very low* BF.

Congrats! Man I miss that look.....


----------



## kmoses (Apr 24, 2005)

5' 10" and as of yesterday afternoon was 145.1 lbs on the scale. As long as my fs rig is under 25 lbs with race setup I'm happy. 
I can't see how some of ya'll are around 120-135 lbs and 5' 8" - 5' 10" tall. Unless you're in high school. I was 5' 8" in high school and wrestled the 125 weight class. I could never hit 125 naturally, always stayed in te lower l30's. Had to spend all night spitting in a cup and jogging in plastic bags to reach weight. 
I suppose I could get down to 135-140 but then I'd have to give up my weekly pizza binge - NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

kmoses said:


> 5' 10" and as of yesterday afternoon was 145.1 lbs on the scale. As long as my fs rig is under 25 lbs with race setup I'm happy.
> I can't see how some of ya'll are around 120-135 lbs and 5' 8" - 5' 10" tall. Unless you're in high school. I was 5' 8" in high school and wrestled the 125 weight class. I could never hit 125 naturally, always stayed in te lower l30's. Had to spend all night spitting in a cup and jogging in plastic bags to reach weight.
> I suppose I could get down to 135-140 but then I'd have to give up my weekly pizza binge - NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


My 14 year old son has been giving me his hand me down shorts for awhile now. He's already 5'9"-5'10".


----------



## Ultra Magnus (Jan 13, 2004)

Just come to this side of the planet and try a Double Double... The Golden Arches can't even compare. It's like the difference between a real cup of coffee and a coffee flavored drink, sometimes you want a coffee flavored drink, but there's no substitute for the real thing!

Now what can make more sense than 12" in a foot, 3 feet in a yard, 5280 feet in a mile, 16oz in a lb, oh, and my favorites- 231 in^3 in a US gallon but 277.42 in a IMP gallon, not to mention the difference between a fluid oz and the wieght oz...???

BM


----------



## Space Wrangler (Apr 9, 2006)

5'6", 135#, BMI 21.8, ? BF%
Is someone going to average all these replies to get the avg. weenie weight?


----------



## CulBaire (Jan 18, 2004)

*Average So Far...*

I may have missed a few weights, as I didn't read though all the longer body fat posts again - sorry guys. But I have worked out a rough average...

The rough average thus far is *152.7lbs* or there abouts


----------



## Max (Jan 13, 2004)

bmadau said:


> Now what can make more sense than 12" in a foot, 3 feet in a yard, 5280 feet in a mile, 16oz in a lb, oh, and my favorites- 231 in^3 in a US gallon but 277.42 in a IMP gallon, not to mention the difference between a fluid oz and the wieght oz...???


 gosh, now i'm really confused ... 

i'm just happy to be enjoying a nice cup of cappucino made from my small Italian espresso machine... it's 7:00 in the morning and the sun's coming out oh hey wait, what's 7:00 in the English system?


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

kmoses said:


> I can't see how some of ya'll are around 120-135 lbs and 5' 8" - 5' 10" tall. Unless you're in high school.


I'm a sophmore. 5'11", 130#.


----------



## Nigel (Jan 13, 2004)

6 foot
usual race weight 165 lbs. 
currently hovering around a beer-drinkers 175


----------



## bike_freak (Dec 24, 2003)

CulBaire said:


> I may have missed a few weights, as I didn't read though all the longer body fat posts again - sorry guys. But I have worked out a rough average...
> 
> The rough average thus far is *152.7lbs* or there abouts


 Ahh.. but did you take into consideration of the outlaying number?

I'm naturally skinny, All those people that lost a ton of weight on a diet and doing excersise get my respect.


----------



## gunfodder (Jan 13, 2004)

*Meaningless stat*



CulBaire said:


> I may have missed a few weights, as I didn't read though all the longer body fat posts again - sorry guys. But I have worked out a rough average...
> 
> The rough average thus far is *152.7lbs* or there abouts


This is the average weight of a poll with an obvious self-selection bias. Lighter WWs are more likely to respond than heavier ones.


----------



## Spin Cycle (Nov 6, 2004)

5'-11" 195 lbs @ 10 % Body Fat 
My Bike are 20.5 lbs Hardtail & 22 Lbs FS

It's alot more fun to lighten my bikes and ride 4-5 days a week than try to lose 5-6 lbs to get down to 8 % body fat ! And at 44 years old I'm happy at 10% body fat ! I'm just a large frame & muscular upper body so you just have to live with it on the climbs. It is sure nice to be able to have lite bikes, it does help both physically and mentally !


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

*Resurrecting the Dead*

Man, I stumbled on this and now I feel fat! Too much time in the gym I guess.

5'9" at 177 (was at 185 3 weeks ago) and my BMI is 26.1 bike weighs 21.25 w/ winter tires on it.

Working on dropping body weight for other reasons (money namely-competing in a Biggest Loser comp to help support my wife and plan on taking everyones money when I drop my weight down to like 150 or so) In the end, I hope to end up back at about 170 or so and be much leaner than I am now. None the less, it will certainly help my riding.


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

5'11", 154lbs


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Crap, this thread makes me sound like I am fat! I don't think I look fat at all. Just big for a cyclist at my height I guess.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

6'1" and 155 pounds. When I was at work everytime someone
was looking for me they always said look for the tall skinny white
guy.

Best, John


----------



## jmunoz (Jun 4, 2010)

5'6 105lbs


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Damn you guys are little! Do you eat? I'm sure you are fast on the bike which is great and I was down around 135 back in the 90's when I was at Cat 3 roadie but those days are long gone! I'm not going to lie, I was called skinny all my life and I hated it! I was determined to gain weight and get bigger. I was in the gym daily and about two years ago I hit 194 lbs. I could squat and dead lift 405 yet my bench press was only 245. But I had achieved my goal. I got bigger. I had to keep buying new clothes, I could barely bend over to tire my shoes as I had lost alot of my flexibility, and I could barely bang out 10 miles on the bike without taking several breaks along the way. Now I'm back in the gym working on leaning out. Down to 174 now and planning to get back down to 165 or so. I tell ya, I honestly believe that it is harder to lean out than to bulk up. Largely because you really have to watch your diet. In the end, the goal is to be lighter on the bike so we will see. Way to go all you skinny folks!!!


----------



## "Fred" (Sep 20, 2008)

I am 5' 10" and 150-155 lbs. 
My Road bike is sub 12 lbs
My soon to be done FS 29er sub 22 lbs


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

5ft 10in, 142lb.


----------



## suprteck (Sep 27, 2009)

5'6" 125lbs


----------



## a.k. (Nov 6, 2011)

6'1'', 185lbs, 8% fat


----------



## mtbmitch2 (Sep 24, 2007)

flipnidaho said:


> 5'5", 121 lbs here.... hehe.... i couldn't justify the amount of time and money i spend reducing the grams on my bike if i was 5'5" and 200 lbs...


now I know why you can climb so well on your RFX


----------



## mariosimas (Nov 30, 2009)

5´9" - 168 lb


----------



## BikeShopMonkey (Nov 18, 2010)

5'10", 150lbs, 51 years old on a 16.5lbs single speed 29er.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

^^hot damn! That is where I am hoping to be in 10 years! Way to go! Keep on riding!!!


----------



## B.Trimble (Oct 26, 2011)

5' 8'' 75 kilos


----------



## PimpinD (May 29, 2008)

5' 10" 150-155


----------



## texasnavy05 (Sep 9, 2010)

6'0 255#


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

5' 10'' .... 133lbs....  
Cat 1


----------



## madsedan (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm big, huge by weight weenie standards, 6'-1" and I'll start the season at 230# and end up in the 210-215 area. I don't consider myself a weight weenie by the strictest definition, but just as I do with my cars, I don't replace, I upgrade and going light is almost always right.
I live by the Lotus philosophy, if the bike is lighter everything works better, of coourse this doesn't carry over to my body as I like beer and simple carbs a little too much to buy under 200#.


----------



## seppk (Apr 29, 2009)

5' 10" 

120 lbs. wet


----------

